

Read Hacker News in Your Terminal - EricR23
http://icy.io/ruby/party-in-http/

======
aw3c2
Alternatively: links/elinks/lynx <http://news.ycombinator.com/> ;-)

~~~
moe
Real hackers use netcat.

